# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  avast! antivirus

## Andrey

Вышла финальная версия чешской программы avast! 4.5 (текущий релиз 4.5.549): 
Существенные изменения: 
Поддержка 64-битных ОС + улучшены сканирующие модули (теперь проверяет HDD не за 3 часа, а за 1,5  :Smiley:  , проверка HDD при начальной загрузки ОС проходит за 20 минут  :Smiley: ).
Подробнее на http://www.avast.com/eng/av4_revision_history.html
Существуют две версии программы Pro и Free (в последней отсутствует проверка на скрипт вирусы в реальном времени).

На 06.12.2004 в базу добавлены след. вирусы:

Abme, FormatC-B [Trj], HLLP-Almat, HLLP-Nolon-19945, Win32:Gaobot-1139 [Wrm], Win32:Gaobot-1140 [Wrm], Win32:Maslan [Wrm], Win32:Mydoom-Z [Wrm], Win32 :Stick Out Tongue: SW-Lmir [Trj], Win32:Rbot-BB [Trj], Win32:Rbot-GC [Trj], Win32:Rbot-LI [Trj], Win32:SdBot-1193 [Trj], Win32:SdBot-1194 [Trj], Win32:SdBot-1195 [Trj], Win32:SdBot-1196 [Trj], Win32:SdBot-1197 [Trj], Win32:Wootbot-CQ [Trj], Win32:Wootbot-CR [Trj], Win32:Wootbot-CS [Trj], Win32:Wootbot-CT [Trj], Win32:Wootbot-CU [Trj], Win32:Wootbot-CV [Trj], Win32:Wootbot-CW [Trj], Win32:Wootbot-CX [Trj], Win32:Wootbot-CY [Trj], Win32:Wootbot-CZ [Trj], Win32:Wootbot-DA [Trj], Win32:Wootbot-DB [Trj], Win32:Wootbot-DC [Trj], Win32:Wootbot-DD [Trj], Win32:Wootbot-DE [Trj], Win32:Wootbot-DF [Trj], Win32:Wootbot-DG [Trj], Win32:Wootbot-DH [Trj], Win32:Wootbot-DI [Trj], Win32:Wootbot-DJ [Trj], Win32:Wootbot-DK [Trj], Win32:Wootbot-DL [Trj], Win32:Wootbot-DM [Trj], Win32:Wootbot-DN [Trj]

http://www.avast.com/eng/vps_history.html

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## drongo

а что насчёт паковщиков?   знает хоть самых популярных или нет ?

----------


## Andrey

> а что насчёт паковщиков?   знает хоть самых популярных или нет ?


Нужно протестировать!
Знаю точно, что в новой версии есть проверка 7-zip архивов и простенький брандмауэр + производитель заявлял, что "программа соответствует европейским стандартам" (Европа большая  :Smiley: ).

----------


## Minos

> Нужно протестировать!
> Знаю точно, что в новой версии есть проверка 7-zip архивов и простенький брандмауэр + производитель заявлял, что "программа соответствует европейским стандартам" (Европа большая ).


а стандарты маленькие  :Smiley: , он у меня находит вирусы даже после KAV (обратное тоже справидливо), особенно понравился модуль для защиты p2p, такого я еще нигде не встречал. В качестве второго антивируса можно рекомендовать 100%, в качестве основного пока немного отстает от брендов, однако, если вы не проводите все время на варезниках и т.д., то его защиты должо хватить.

----------


## Geser

> особенно понравился модуль для защиты p2p, такого я еще нигде не встречал.


Есть у BitDefender

----------


## Iceman

Всё-таки есть ложные срабатывания: нашёл вирусы в нескольких дистрибутивах, например в серверной бета-версии ДоктораВеба ;D
Что понравилось: После нахождения заражённого файла (заблокированного процессом), можно уйти на перезагруз и в среде Доса автоматом будет запущена проверка дисков . При нахождении вируса выдаётся подробная менюшка.
Так что весьма интересный продукт. Правда некоторых вещей, таки не видит.

----------


## Andrey

> а что насчёт паковщиков?   знает хоть самых популярных или нет ?


avast! версия 4.5 Home Edition 
Сборка: Nov2004 (4.5.549)


Упаковщики:
Самораспаковывающиеся выполняемые программы DOS.
Само-извлекающий Win32 архив
ZIP архив
7ZIP архив
ACE архив
ARJ архив
ARC архив
BZIP2 архив
CAB архив
CHM архив
CPIO архив
GZIP архив
ISO архив
LHA архив
MIME
Файлы MAPI
RAR архив
RPM архив
потоки файловой системы NTFS
TAR архив
Потоки TNEF
ZOO архив

Программа вкл. следующие модули:
Сканер доступа avast!
a) Instant Messaging (MSN/Windows Messenger, Yahoo! Messenger, ICQ, AIM (AOL Instant Messenger, Trillian, mIRC*, Miranda*, gaim*, Odigo*, Gadu-Gadu*, Psi Jabber Client*) 
* только Windows NT/2000/XP/2003
b) Outlok/Exchange
c) P2P (Kazaa, Kazaa Lite, Direct Connect, Direct Connect++, BearShare, iMesh, WinXM*, LimeWire*, Bit Torrent*, Overnet*, Shareaza*, CZDC++*, Morpheus*, eDonkey*, eMule*, Ares*, SoulSeek*, Opera’s DC++)
* только Windows NT/2000/XP/2003
d) Сетевой экран
e) Стандартный
f) Эл. Почта

avast! Генератор базы данных восстановления (VRDB) (аналог ADinf).

avast! antivirus «Экранная заставка» (сканирование во время бездействия системы)

avast! Вирусное хранилище

Антивирусная база данных (Информация об известных вирусах).

Утилита обновления iAvs

Сканирование во время начальной загрузки

и т.д и т.п.

P.S.: такая полная автоматизация просто поражает воображение.

----------


## kps

> Упаковщики:
> Самораспаковывающиеся выполняемые программы DOS.
> Само-извлекающий Win32 архив
> ZIP архив
> 7ZIP архив


Это архиваторы. А упаковщики хотя бы самые распостраненные (aspack, upx) он знает?

----------


## Andrey

> Это архиваторы. А упаковщики хотя бы самые распостраненные (aspack, upx) он знает?


На официальном сайте данных нет, а протестировать нет времени.

----------


## azza

> А упаковщики хотя бы самые распостраненные (aspack, upx) он знает?


Не знает.

----------


## Andrey

> Это архиваторы. А упаковщики хотя бы самые распостраненные (aspack, upx) он знает?


PKLite, Diet, UPX, AsPack, PeShield, PeProtect (см. http://www.avast.com/eng/av4_version_comp.html, http://www.avast.com/eng/whats_new_in_avast_v.html#1 - v4.5, http://www.avast.com/eng/whats_new_in_avast_v2.html#1 - v4.1) знает, остальные упаковщики под вопросом.
Недостаток avast! 4.5 Home Edition - отсутствие механизма Script Blocking (в версии avast! 4.5 Professional Edition он есть).
Сравнение Home и Pro версии см. здесь  http://www.avast.com/eng/av4_version_comp.html

----------


## azza

-------------------------------------------------------
File:  calc.zip  
Status:  INFECTED/MALWARE  
Packers detected:  *None* 

AntiVir  TR/Bagle.AL (0.14 seconds taken) 
*Avast  Win32:Beagle-AK1 (1.51 seconds taken)* 
BitDefender  Trojan.Dropper.Small.KV (0.33 seconds taken) 
ClamAV  Trojan.Bagle.AK (0.33 seconds taken) 
Dr.Web  Win32.HLLM.Beagle.9728 (0.51 seconds taken) 
F-Prot Antivirus  dropper for W32/Mitglieder.AB (0.06 seconds taken) 
Kaspersky Anti-Virus  Trojan.Win32.Glieder.gen (0.61 seconds taken) 
mks_vir  Trojan.Dropper.Small.Kv (0.20 seconds taken) 
NOD32  Win32/TrojanDropper.Small.NAQ (0.37 seconds taken) 
--------------------------------------------------------
File:  calc_asp.zip  
Status:  INFECTED/MALWARE 
Packers detected:  *ASPACK* 

AntiVir  TR/Glieder.A (0.26 seconds taken) 
*Avast  No viruses found (1.51 seconds taken)* 
BitDefender  BehavesLike:Win32.AV-Killer (probable variant) (0.79 seconds taken) 
ClamAV  No viruses found (0.68 seconds taken) 
Dr.Web  Win32.HLLM.Beagle.9728 (1.06 seconds taken) 
F-Prot Antivirus  dropper for W32/Mitglieder.AB (0.13 seconds taken) 
Kaspersky Anti-Virus  Trojan.Win32.Glieder.gen (1.26 seconds taken) 
mks_vir  Trojan.Glieder.Gen (0.46 seconds taken) 
NOD32  Win32/TrojanDropper.Small.NAQ (0.76 seconds taken) 
---------------------------------------------------------
File:  calc_upx.zip  
Status:  INFECTED/MALWARE 
Packers detected:  *UPX* 

AntiVir  No viruses found (0.14 seconds taken) 
*Avast  No viruses found (1.51 seconds taken)* 
BitDefender  BehavesLike:Win32.AV-Killer (probable variant) (0.39 seconds taken) 
ClamAV  Trojan.Bagle.AK (0.33 seconds taken) 
Dr.Web  Win32.HLLM.Beagle.9728 (0.52 seconds taken) 
F-Prot Antivirus  dropper for W32/Mitglieder.AB (0.06 seconds taken) 
Kaspersky Anti-Virus  Trojan.Win32.Glieder.gen (0.62 seconds taken) 
mks_vir  Trojan.Glieder, Trojan.Dropper.Small.Kv (0.21 seconds taken) 
NOD32  Win32/TrojanDropper.Small.NAQ (0.40 seconds taken) 
---------------------------------------------------------
File:  calc_pesh.zip  
Status:  INFECTED/MALWARE  
Packers detected:  *PE-SHIELD* 

AntiVir  No viruses found (0.15 seconds taken) 
*Avast  No viruses found (1.51 seconds taken)* 
BitDefender  Trojan.Dropper.Small.KV (0.73 seconds taken) 
ClamAV  No viruses found (0.34 seconds taken) 
Dr.Web  Win32.HLLM.Beagle.9728 (0.85 seconds taken) 
F-Prot Antivirus  No viruses found (0.06 seconds taken) 
Kaspersky Anti-Virus  Trojan.Win32.Glieder.gen (0.76 seconds taken) 
mks_vir  Win32.4 (probable variant) (0.24 seconds taken) 
NOD32  No viruses found (0.71 seconds taken) 
--------------------------------------------------------
File:  calc_pkl.zip  
Status:  INFECTED/MALWARE  
Packers detected:  *PKLITE32* 

AntiVir  No viruses found (0.14 seconds taken) 
*Avast  No viruses found (1.51 seconds taken)* 
BitDefender  BehavesLike:Win32.AV-Killer (probable variant) (0.39 seconds taken) 
ClamAV  No viruses found (0.34 seconds taken) 
Dr.Web  No viruses found (0.51 seconds taken) 
F-Prot Antivirus  No viruses found (0.06 seconds taken) 
Kaspersky Anti-Virus  Trojan.Win32.Glieder.gen (0.62 seconds taken) 
mks_vir  No viruses found (0.24 seconds taken) 
NOD32  Win32/TrojanDropper.Small.NAQ (0.40 seconds taken) 
------------------------------------------------------
Нифига он не знает!

----------


## Andrey

> Нифига он не знает!


Судя по всему использовали http://virusscan.jotti.dhs.org ? Но на данном сайте (как и на http://www.virustotal.com) используются старые антивирусные движки (обновляются только антивирусные базы).
P.S.: А придраться можно к любому антивирусу - NOD 32 (к примеру) не знает PE-SHIELD.

----------


## Sanja

nod32 - не показатель
здесь как и во многом другом - КАВ - лидер

----------


## Andrey

> nod32 - не показатель
> здесь как и во многом другом - КАВ - лидер


Для кого-то KAV и лидер (для Geser&#039;а к примеру), но не для меня лично.
Сколько идет жалоб на продукт тов. Касперского от обычных пользователей не пересчитать. Причем Каспера ругают не только обычные user&#039;ы, но и профессионалы. У всех, кого я спрашивал, выработан четкий рвотный рефлекс на подделку тов. Касперского (в особенности на версию 5.0 (не в пользу KAV  :Smiley: ). Уж лучше NAV от Symantec (чтобы не говорил Geser) - сторожила AV рынка с тех самых пор, когда тов. Касперский ещё на горшок ходил. Да и NAV понадежнее будет.
P.S.: А если честно, то нет еще на земле антивируса, который бы без сигнатур определял есть вирус в файле или нет.
У Каспера процент ложного срабатывания более 7, у Нортона к примеру 1. (А Norman&#039;a 0  :Smiley:  - так что и это не показатель). 
KAV, к большему моему сожалению очень, не стабильный продукт. В плане технической поддержки вообще сущий мрак.
Придраться можно к любой программе. Недостатки есть у всех AV программ.

Надо завести раздел: «Мой идеальный антивирус». Монитор от этого, глазки  :Smiley:  от того.

----------


## Geser

> У Каспера процент ложного срабатывания более 7


Это кто считал?  :Smiley: 



> А Norman&#039;a 0


И процент обнаружения 0  :Smiley:

----------


## Andrey

> Это кто считал? И процент обнаружения 0


Тест проводил AV-Test.org.
Источник PC Magazine/Russian Edition 10/2004 стр. 116
Довольно интересная статья "Антивирусные утилиты. Почему ваша антивирусная программа не остановит следующую атаку."
Могу выслать.

----------


## Andrey

> Всё-таки есть ложные срабатывания: нашёл вирусы в нескольких дистрибутивах, например в серверной бета-версии ДоктораВеба ;D
> Что понравилось: После нахождения заражённого файла (заблокированного процессом), можно уйти на перезагруз и в среде Доса автоматом будет запущена проверка дисков . При нахождении вируса выдаётся подробная менюшка.
> Так что весьма интересный продукт. Правда некоторых вещей, таки не видит.


В своё время и KAV в Dr.Web&#039;е вирус находил - исправили, а здесь похоже нет.

----------


## Andrey

Мысли вслух:
Странно и чего я защищаю avast! ???, если сам им не пользуюсь  :Smiley: .
Наверное, это просто моя любовь к freeware программам ;D.

----------


## Minos

По поводу упаковщиков, кое какие, например старые версии UPX avast 4.5 поддерживает, но все же это его слабое место. Лично, вчера видел обнаружение Trojan.* {UPX}

----------


## Geser

> AV-Test.org.
>  PC Magazine/Russian Edition 10/2004 . 116
>    " .        ."
>  .


  :Smiley:

----------

?     ,               Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Andrey

> 


 [email protected]
PDF ~ 4 MB.

----------


## Geser

> [email protected]
> PDF ~ 4 MB.


 .         ,        -,      .

----------


## Andrey

> ,        -,      .


- -   ( ,   ),       ( )   ()   . -   AV  ( ..  " " ),       .       AV  (  KAV, NAV).  .  ..

----------


## Andrey

> ,        -,      .


      AV    MyDoom.A   http://antivirus.about.com/cs/allabo...doomddos_p.htm .      .

----------


## Geser

> AV    MyDoom.A   http://antivirus.about.com/cs/allabo...doomddos_p.htm .      .


      Symantec     3 ,          ?

----------


## Andrey

> Symantec     3 ,          ?


a)   Live-Update    Symantec .
)      ,        MessageLabs.     .

----------


## Geser

> a)   Live-Update    Symantec .


    Live-Update    .     Symantec      ,              .



> ,        MessageLabs.     .


  :Smiley:   :Smiley:

----------


## Andrey

> 


          . :Smiley:

----------


## Geser

> .


.         4        .          2      .
     Symantec   - .

----------


## Andrey

> .         4        .          2      .
>      Symantec   - .


-, .          (  ,   -    )?

----------


## Geser

> -, .          (  ,   -    )?


 ,   .      .        .      .       .

----------


## Alexey P.

:
Andreas Marx
09.11.2004 15:21
Test: Reaktionszeiten von Antiviren-Herstellern
:
http://www.pcwelt.de/news/sicherheit/104653/index2.html
 .

:    .

 : Win32/Bagle.BB
----------------------------------------------------------------------
BB-   Messagelabs 29  2004    6:00  (GMT)
     Bitdefender ([email protected]), F-Prot (&#039;,  &#039 :Wink: 
 Sophos (W32/Bagle-Gen). McAfee       Bagle .
       .
   Messagelabs   170.000    .
         :

, , , H

Dr. Web, 29.10.2004, 06:21, Win32.HLLM.Beagle.18848
Ikarus, 29.10.2004, 07:04, I-Worm.GEN
Kaspersky, 29.10.2004, 07:15, I-Worm.Bagle.at
F-Secure, 29.10.2004, 07:31, I-Worm.Bagle.at
Clam-AV, 29.10.2004, 07:34, Worm.Bagle.AT
Panda, 29.10.2004, 08:04, W32/Bagle.BC.worm
E-Trust (VET Engine), 29.10.2004, 08:26, Win32.Bagle.AQ
Avast, 29.10.2004, 08:47, Win32:Beagle-AQ [Wrm]
AVG, 29.10.2004, 09:17, I-Worm/Bagle.AX
Antivir, 29.10.2004, 09:20, Worm/Bagle.AQ.2
Virusbuster, 29.10.2004, 09:26, I-Worm.Bagle.AY
Norman, 29.10.2004, 09:38, [email protected]
Quickheal, 29.10.2004, 09:47, W32.Bagle.AT
Trend Micro, 29.10.2004, 09:51, WORM_BAGLE.AT
McAfee, 29.10.2004, 10:57, W32/[email protected]
Command, 29.10.2004, 11:14, W32/[email protected]
Symantec, 29.10.2004, 12:39, [email protected]
E-Trust (CA Engine), 29.10.2004, 13:16, Win32/Bagle.AQ.Worm
RAV, 29.10.2004, 16:06, Win32/[email protected]
Fortinet, 29.10.2004, 16:11, W32/Bagle.AX-mm

  -    :

, , , H

F-Secure, 29.10.2004, 07:15, I-Worm.Bagle.at
Panda, 29.10.2004, 08:20, W32/Bagle.BC.worm
Trend Micro, 29.10.2004, 09:51, WORM_BAGLE.AT
McAfee, 29.10.2004, 10:11, W32/[email protected]
Symantec, 29.10.2004, 10:34, [email protected]


 : Win32/Bagle.BC
----------------------------------------------------------------------
 Bagle.BC   .   Messagelabs      14:50  (GMT).
     , ..    ""       .
 Bagle.BB  Bagle.BC ,       .
     Bitdefender
(BehavesLike:Win32.AV-Killer), F-Prot (&#039;,  &#039 :Wink:   Sophos (W32/Bagle-Gen)
   Bagle.BB, McAfee      Bagle .        .
 Clam-AV     (09.11.2004 15:21)     .

H     :

, , , H

Dr. Web, 29.10.2004, 06:21, Win32.HLLM.Beagle.18848
Kaspersky, 29.10.2004, 07:15, I-Worm.Bagle.at
F-Secure, 29.10.2004, 07:31, I-Worm.Bagle.at
E-Trust (VET Engine), 29.10.2004, 08:26, Win32.Bagle.AP
Avast, 29.10.2004, 08:47, Win32:Beagle-AR [Wrm]
AVG, 29.10.2004, 09:17, I-Worm/Bagle.AY
Antivir, 29.10.2004, 09:20, Worm/Bagle.AP
Virusbuster, 29.10.2004, 09:26, I-Worm.Bagle.AZ
Norman, 29.10.2004, 09:38, [email protected]
Panda, 29.10.2004, 10:08, W32/Bagle.BD.worm
Command, 29.10.2004, 11:14, W32/[email protected]
Symantec, 29.10.2004, 12:39, [email protected]
E-Trust, (CA Engine) 29.10.2004, 13:16, Win32/Bagle.AP.Worm
RAV, 29.10.2004, 16:06, Win32/[email protected]
Fortinet, 29.10.2004, 16:11, W32/Bagle.BB-mm
McAfee, 29.10.2004, 16:11, W32/[email protected]
Trend Micro, 29.10.2004, 17:26, WORM_BAGLE.AN
Ikarus, 30.10.2004, 00:15, I-Worm.Bagle.AV
Quickheal, 30.10.2004, 01:42, W32.Bagle.AN

  -     :

, , , H

F-Secure, 29.10.2004, 07:15, I-Worm.Bagle.at
Panda, 29.10.2004, 09:48, W32/Bagle.BD.worm
McAfee, 29.10.2004, 10:11, W32/[email protected]
Symantec, 29.10.2004, 10:34, [email protected]
Trend Micro, 29.10.2004, 15:00, WORM_BAGLE.AN


 : Win32/Bagle.BD
----------------------------------------------------------------------
 Messagelabs    Bagle.BD  12:00 .  
  24 000    .
Bitdefender ([email protected])  Sophos (W32/Bagle-Gen) 
   .
          - McAfee.

H     :

, , , H

Kaspersky, 29.10.2004, 09:45 I-Worm.Bagle.au
Panda, 29.10.2004, 10:08, W32/Bagle.BE.worm
Dr. Web, 29.10.2004, 10:21, Win32.HLLM.Beagle.18848
Clam-AV, 29.10.2004, 10:27, Worm.Bagle.AX
F-Prot, 29.10.2004, 10:40, W32/[email protected]
Avast, 29.10.2004, 10:52, Win32:Beagle-AS [Wrm]
Ikarus, 29.10.2004, 10:58, I-Worm.Bagle.AU
AVG, 29.10.2004, 11:09, I-Worm/Bagle.AZ
Command, 29.10.2004, 11:53, W32/[email protected]
Antivir, 29.10.2004, 12:08, Worm/Bagle.AT
Virusbuster, 29.10.2004, 12:14, I-Worm.Bagle.BA
E-Trust (VET Engine), 29.10.2004, 12:46, Win32.Bagle.AR
E-Trust (CA Engine), 29.10.2004, 13:16, Win32/Bagle.AQ.Worm
Norman, 29.10.2004, 13:18, [email protected]
F-Secure, 29.10.2004, 14:31, I-Worm.Bagle.au
Fortinet, 29.10.2004, 16:11, W32/Bagle.AW-mm
McAfee, 29.10.2004, 16:11, W32/[email protected]
Trend Micro, 29.10.2004, 17:26, WORM_BAGLE.AU
Quickheal, 29.10.2004, 19:04, W32.Bagle.AU
Symantec, 29.10.2004, 20:34, [email protected]
RAV, 31.10.2004, 23:11, Win32/[email protected]

-   :

Hersteller, Datum, Uhrzeit, Name
Panda, 29.10.2004, 10:06, W32/Bagle.BE.worm
McAfee, 29.10.2004, 11:30, W32/[email protected]
Symantec, 29.10.2004, 11:39, [email protected]
F-Secure, 29.10.2004, 14:00, I-Worm.Bagle.au
Trend Micro, 29.10.2004, 17:26 WORM_BAGLE.AU

----------


## Alexey P.

> ,   .      .        .      .       .


 .         (   ):
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
. ( y p p .    py
py ).

   y p: "  p  py (   p,  - , p). p  p  HH      ?   3 , 6 , 9 ,  y?  y   pp p. py  p,     , pp. , y, p y".

: "  p:    ,      p .  yp / #y.    ,    p  p. H    py ".

p: "  py  ?  p   pp".
: "    py .  .   pp.      p  "
(py: *HH* !        !)

p: "Hy  ?    y  ?  - ?  y  p  ,   y  pp y?".

: "  p y.   ...     p,  p.    - delete.      y.  p    py".
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

      (AVP - I-Worm.Moodown.b
DrWeb - HLLM.Foo.41984)   , ,  .

----------


## Alexey P.

> (AVP - I-Worm.Moodown.b
> DrWeb - HLLM.Foo.41984)   , ,  .


       :
drwtoday.vdb (2004-02-18 13:45:00)
... Win32.HLLM.Foo.41984, ...

       -.  .

----------


## Geser

.      ,   .       .

----------


## Andrey

-    ,  AV-Test,      ,       .

Geser    ,   . ,    ,        ?     IT ,     ?

----------


## Geser

> -    ,  AV-Test,      ,       .


    ,  3.



> Geser    ,   .


    .     .         .

----------


## azza

> http://virusscan.jotti.dhs.org ?     (   http://www.virustotal.com)     (   ).
> P.S.:       - NOD 32 ( )   PE-SHIELD.


    _http://onlinescan.avast.com  
-------------------------------------------------------
calc_asp.exe    *clear* 

VPS version: VPS 0452-1 22.12.2004 
Scaner version: 1.0.8 beta4 
Scanned files: 1 
Scanned directories: 0 
Archives count: 0 
Infected files: 0 
Errors: 0 
File count: 10.5 kB 
Scan time: 0s 36ms 
Scanned speed: 287.2 kB/s 
------------------------------------------------------
calc_pesh.exe    *clear* 

VPS version: VPS 0452-1 22.12.2004 
Scaner version: 1.0.8 beta4 
Scanned files: 1 
Scanned directories: 0 
Archives count: 0 
Infected files: 0 
Errors: 0 
File count: 18.0 kB 
Scan time: 0s 15ms 
Scanned speed: 1.1 MB/s 
------------------------------------------------------
calc_pkl.exe    *clear* 

VPS version: VPS 0452-1 22.12.2004 
Scaner version: 1.0.8 beta4 
Scanned files: 1 
Scanned directories: 0 
Archives count: 0 
Infected files: 0 
Errors: 0 
File count: 11.5 kB 
Scan time: 0s 29ms 
Scanned speed: 386.8 kB/s 
-----------------------------------------------------
calc_upx.exe    *clear* 

VPS version: VPS 0452-1 22.12.2004 
Scaner version: 1.0.8 beta4 
Scanned files: 1 
Scanned directories: 0 
Archives count: 0 
Infected files: 0 
Errors: 0 
File count: 6.0 kB 
Scan time: 0s 23ms 
Scanned speed: 258.3 kB/s 
--------------------------------------------------------
 ...

----------


## Andrey

> _http://onlinescan.avast.com


       -! ;D
   ,     ,  ! ;D

----------


## Geser

Ну так чево Вы хотите нахаляву? :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Andrey

> Проверил то же на _http://onlinescan.avast.com  
> Лапшу вешают...


Странно, в Off-Line другая картина:

Sign of "Win32:Trojan-gen. {Other}" has been found in "F:\virus\TrojanDownloader.Win32.Wintrim.ax [UPX]\LiveService_3_EN_XP.cab\LiveService_3.dll" file. 

Sign of "Win32:Trojan-gen. {Other}" has been found in "F:\virus\TrojanDownloader.Win32.Wintrim.bb [UPX]\netpe32_EN_XP.cab\netpe32.dll" file. 

Sign of "Win32:Trojan-gen. {Other}" has been found in "F:\virus\TrojanDownloader.Win32.Wintrim.bj [UPX]\one2oneSvcEN.cab\one2oneSvc.dll" file. 

Sign of "Win32:Trojan-gen. {Other}" has been found in "F:\virus\TrojanDownloader.Win32.Wintrim.bk [UPX]\LiveService_4_EN_XP.cab\LiveService_4.dll" file.

----------


## azza

Лови в приват ссылку на эти тестовые вирусы. Засветишь - не беда. Настрогаю ещё себе из вирусных коллекций. Пароль на архив - virus

----------


## Andrey

Сканировал в Off-Line.
Вот результат:
avast! версия 4.5 Home Edition [Сборка: Nov2004 (4.5.549)], VPS [Дата компиляции: 31.12.2004, Версия файла: 0453-1] 

03.01.2005 15:49:53***Андрей***2924***Sign of "Win32:Beagle-AK [Wrm]" has been found in "C:\Documents and Settings\Андрей\Мои документы\Issled\calc.zip\calc.exe" file.

03.01.2005 15:49:55***Андрей***2924***Sign of "Win32:Beagle-AK1 [Zip]" has been found in "C:\Documents and Settings\Андрей\Мои документы\Issled\calc.zip" file.

03.01.2005 15:49:56***Андрей***2924***Sign of "Win32:Beagle-AK [Wrm]" has been found in "C:\Documents and Settings\Андрей\Мои документы\Issled\calc_asp.zip\calc_asp.exe\[AsPack]" file.

03.01.2005 15:49:58***Андрей***2924***Sign of "Win32:Glieder [Trj]" has been found in "C:\Documents and Settings\Андрей\Мои документы\Issled\calc_neo.zip\calc_neo.exe" file.

03.01.2005 15:49:59***Андрей***2924***Sign of "Win32:Beagle-AK [Wrm]" has been found in "C:\Documents and Settings\Андрей\Мои документы\Issled\calc_pesh.zip\calc_pesh.exe\[PeShield]" file.

03.01.2005 15:50:00***Андрей***2924***Sign of "Win32:Beagle-AK [Wrm]" has been found in "C:\Documents and Settings\Андрей\Мои документы\Issled\calc_upx.zip\calc_upx.exe\[UPX]" file.

Вывод: По крайней мере, AsPack, NeoLite, PeShield, UPX знает. Остальные упаковщики нет.

----------


## azza

Знает этот вирус, упакованный Неолитом, а самого пакера не знает, т.к. другое название.

----------


## Andrey

Неплохо использовать, совместно с avast! HE,  ScripTrap 1.03 http://keir.net/scriptrap.html, по причине отсутствия в домашней версии avast! блокировки скрипт-вирусов.
Единственный недостаток ScripTrap 1.03 - блокировка любых документов Word и Excel содержащих макросы.

----------


## Andrey

> Знает этот вирус, упакованный Неолитом, а самого пакера не знает, т.к. другое название.


Ты прав. Вот что откопал в Help&#039;е: 

"Packers" Page

This page allows you to set which packers (archives) avast! will test during the task processing. The default setting is self-extracting executables only. You can set additional archives to be processed, though it will slow down the test, of course. When All packers options is checked, avast! will scan all archives it is able to process. 

avast! is able to process the following archives:

Self-extracting DOS executables 
Self-extracting Win32 executables (UPX, AsPack, PEShield, PEProtect) ;D 
7ZIP archive 
ACE archive 
ARC archive 
ARJ archive 
BZIP2 archive 
CAB archive 
CHM archive 
CPIO archive 
GZIP archive 
ISO archive 
LHA archive 
MAPI files (*.pst) 
MIME 
NTFS streams 
RAR archive 
RPM archive 
TAR archive 
TNEF streams 
ZIP archive 
ZOO archive 

Кроме UPX, AsPack, PEShield, PEProtect других паковщиков не
знает. :&#039;(

Для тестирования на знания паковщиков неплохо создать нормальный тест: файл EICAR http://www.eicar.org/anti_virus_test_file.htm запаковать различными пакерами (надежно и безопасно). Кто возьмется за благородное дело? ???

----------

> Для тестирования на знания паковщиков неплохо создать нормальный тест: файл EICAR http://www.eicar.org/anti_virus_test_file.htm запаковать различными пакерами (надежно и безопасно). Кто возьмется за благородное дело?


ничего не получиться, его пакованные образцы, даже без анализа пакеров будут добавлены в базы антивирусов...

----------


## Andrey

Да еще одна беда у программы avast! 4.5 :&#039;( :пока архив не распакован, монитор не черта не видит внутри архива вирус (и это с настройками на максимум) (данная проблема характерна и для монитора AVG Free Edition).

P.S.: AntiVir (http://www.free-av.com/) forever!

----------


## Minos

> Да еще одна беда у программы avast! 4.5 :&#039;( :пока архив не распакован, монитор не черта не видит внутри архива вирус (и это с настройками на максимум) (данная проблема характерна и для монитора AVG Free Edition).
> 
> P.S.: AntiVir (http://www.free-av.com/) forever!


А пока вирус запакован, он не опасен для вашего компьютера. Максимум что может случится - вы передадите зараженный архив другому человеку.

----------


## Andrey

> А пока вирус запакован, он не опасен для вашего компьютера. Максимум что может случится - вы передадите зараженный архив другому человеку.


Ну, об этом я знал давно ;D, однако обидно :&#039;(.

----------


## azza

> А пока вирус запакован, он не опасен для вашего компьютера. Максимум что может случится - вы передадите зараженный архив другому человеку.


Только за одно это - невозможность проверить архивированный файл (zip, rar) - этот антивирус надо выкинуть нафиг.

----------


## Andrey

> Только за одно это - невозможность проверить архивированный файл (zip, rar) - этот антивирус надо выкинуть нафиг.


Согласен!
P.S.: По началу все антивирусы кажутся не плохими, а как начнешь копаться, то большинство полное говно!

----------


## Geser

А че вы хотели за бесплатно?

----------


## Minos

> Только за одно это - невозможность проверить архивированный файл (zip, rar) - этот антивирус надо выкинуть нафиг.


Ну ты хватанул, проверка архивов антивирусным монитором в реальном режиме - это все равно, что носить с собой чесалку для спины "а вдруг зачешется". Я у DrWeb отключил проверку архивов, как только начал активно использовать архивы с HTML документами. Представь архивчик в 8 Mb с 248 файлами HTML и вложенными архивами, при обращении к которому происходит его распаковка и проверка - на P III700 чаю попить можно.
Нет, проверка архивов дело нужное, но пока "скоростных" реализаций не предвидится и в монитор эту функциональность засовывать не стоит.

----------


## azza

Не монитором, а сканером.
Представь, что ты разархивировал архив, чтобы проверить файл авастом, проверил, а потом Far&#039;oм решил копирнуть файл куда-нить. Нажимаешь F5 и ... запускаешь вирус, потому что перед этим у тебя запускался ProcViewer от Сани.

----------


## Minos

> Не монитором, а сканером.
> Представь, что ты разархивировал архив, чтобы проверить файл авастом, проверил, а потом Far&#039;oм решил копирнуть файл куда-нить. Нажимаешь F5 и ... запускаешь вирус, потому что перед этим у тебя запускался ProcViewer от Сани.


Сканер Avast нормально работает с основными форматами архивов, а так же с некоторыми пакерами. Сканер чуесно видит вирусы в архивах.  Даже, если вы пользуетесь нестандартным архиватором, то при распаковке файлы записываются на диск, и при этом проверяются монитором.

----------


## azza

> 03.01.2005 15:49:53   Андрей   2924   Sign of "Win32:Beagle-AK [Wrm]" has been found in "C:\Documents and Settings\Андрей\Мои документы\Issled\calc.zip\calc.exe" file.
> 
> 03.01.2005 15:49:55   Андрей   2924   Sign of "Win32:Beagle-AK1 [Zip]" has been found in "C:\Documents and Settings\Андрей\Мои документы\Issled\calc.zip" file.


Почему один и тот же вирус в архиве и без оного по-разному называется?

----------


## Andrey

> 03.01.2005 15:49:53   Андрей   2924   Sign of "Win32:Beagle-AK [Wrm]" has been found in "C:\Documents and Settings\Андрей\Мои документы\Issled\calc.zip\calc.exe" file.
> 
> 03.01.2005 15:49:55   Андрей   2924   Sign of "Win32:Beagle-AK1 [Zip]" has been found in "C:\Documents and Settings\Андрей\Мои документы\Issled\calc.zip" file.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Почему один и тот же вирус в архиве и без оного по-разному называется?


Тут еще интереснее:
Creation date of the report file:  20 января 2005 г.  09:00

AntiVir®/XP (2000 + NT) Personal Edition v6.29.00.03 of 13.12.2004
VDF file v6.29.0.71 (0) of 19.01.2005


C:\ISSLED
  calc.zip
  ArchiveType: ZIP
    --> calc.exe
        [DETECTION] The Trojan horse TR/Bagle.AL
  calc_asp.zip
  ArchiveType: ZIP
    --> calc_asp.exe
        [DETECTION] The Trojan horse TR/Glieder.A
  calc_fsg2.zip
  ArchiveType: ZIP
    --> calc_fsg2.exe
        [DETECTION] The Trojan horse TR/Glieder.C
  calc_pec.zip
  ArchiveType: ZIP
    --> calc_pec.exe
        [DETECTION] The Trojan horse TR/Glieder.B

End of scan:  20 января 2005 г.  09:00
Time taken:         00:03 min

Интересное превращение из TR/Bagle.AL в варианты TR/Glieder.

----------


## azza

Это объясняется очень просто - часть этой коллекции, где были ASPack 2.12, FSG 2.0, NEOLITE 2.0, PECompact 2.40, UPX 1.25 я выкладывал на одном из форумов для тестирования народом своих антивирей. Естественно, эта коллекция попала "куда следует". И разные названия у AntiVir говорят о том, что он этих пакеров не знает.

P.S. Вчерашние мои высказывания были не совсем адекватными, т.к. находился под шафе.
Всем сорри, кого обидел.

----------


## Andrey

> Сканер Avast нормально работает с основными форматами архивов, а так же с некоторыми пакерами. Сканер чуесно видит вирусы в архивах.  Даже, если вы пользуетесь нестандартным архиватором, то при распаковке файлы записываются на диск, и при этом проверяются монитором.


Да, но при скачивании зараженного архива NOD32, к примеру, все мозги отрахает. Конечно, это перестраховка, но все же монитор у avast! полный отстой.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Minos

> Да, но при скачивании зараженного архива NOD32, к примеру, все мозги отрахает. Конечно, это перестраховка, но все же монитор у avast! полный отстой.


А перед тем как выдать сообщение, для большого и сложного архива, будет тупить как админ по утрам.

Почему, все  исполняемые файлы которые обнаруживает сканер обнаруживает и монитор, систему сильно не грузит, мониторинг разбит на несколько модулей: мониторинг системы, мониторинг P2P трафика, мониторинг Messager-ов. Причем каждый модуль можно настроить индивидуально и даже вообще отключить.

И вообще, на мой взгляд, Avast имеет лучшую систему мониторинга среди бесплатно распространяемых для домашнего пользования антивирусов. Единственная главная, беда этого, да и большинства бесплатных антивирусов - это довольно маленькие базы, но я думаю эта проблемма решится за счет все большего числа пользователей .   :Wink:

----------


## Andrey

Когда ребята из avast! выкладывают такие обновления как сегодня (http://www.avast.com/eng/vps_history.html), то начинаешь думать, что программа нечего себе, приличная. Но когда обновлений нет по паре дней, в голове поселяются нехорошие мысли.

----------


## Geser

> Когда ребята из avast! выкладывают такие обновления как сегодня (http://www.avast.com/eng/vps_history.html), то начинаешь думать, что программа нечего себе, приличная. Но когда обновлений нет по паре дней, в голове поселяются нехорошие мысли.


Ну так если такие крупные фирмы как ДрВеб и КАВ не справляются с потоком новых зверей, то какие шансы у мелких?

----------


## vicyo

> Когда ребята из avast! выкладывают такие обновления как сегодня (http://www.avast.com/eng/vps_history.html), то начинаешь думать, что программа нечего себе, приличная. Но когда обновлений нет по паре дней, в голове поселяются нехорошие мысли.


есть такое понятие "вирусная активность".
Когда у этой активности пик, то может быть и по три обновления баз в день, на спаде - одно обновление в три дня ( например, у НОДа так бывает ) и это нормально.

----------


## Andrey

Пинаем бездушную прогу, забывая, что среди бесплатных антивирусов avast! одно из лучших решений, хотя и не столь надёжное как коммерческие (платные) антивирусы.

----------


## Minos

> Пинаем бездушную прогу, забывая, что среди бесплатных антивирусов avast! одно из лучших решений, хотя и не столь надёжное как коммерческие (платные) антивирусы.


Полностью согласен, рекомендую всем, у кого нет возможности поставить коммерческий продукт, поставить именно этот антивирус и помнить, что "дареному коню в зубы не смотрят".

----------


## Andrey

Решил узнать, сколько вирусов знает avast.
Результат удручающий:

VPS info
Database version: 7.70-92.12, 1/31/2005.
Total number of known viruses: 36102.

Возможно, используют метод подсчета вирусов аналогичный Dr.Web&#039;у (http://www.drweb.ru/faq.shtml#1), хотя мало вероятно.

Хотя с другой стороны, тест Virus Bulletin (Feb 2005) на знание вирусов из WildList avast прошел. 
(см. http://www.avast.com/eng/awards.html).

Полный список известных avas&#039;у вирусов доступен здесь:
http://www.webfile.ru/176450
Файл будет доступен до 15:54 22.02.2005.

----------


## Andrey

> Решил узнать, сколько вирусов знает avast.
> Результат удручающий:
> VPS info
> Database version: 7.70-92.12, 1/31/2005.
> Total number of known viruses: 36102.


Хотя как-то не сходится с результатами теста http://www.virus.gr/fullxml/redirect.asp?id=220&type=dw, где avast нашел 61663 (80,55%) вирусов из общего количества 76556 (100%).
Наверно правы многие AV компании, когда не указывают общее количество вирусов в своей базе, чтобы не вводить пользователей в сомнения.

----------


## Сибиряк

Новая версия антивируса Аваст (www.avast.com) имеет встроенный Web Shield, который "на лету" сканирует все файлы при работе в интернете и отлавливает spy и malware.

----------


## Geser

Написал бы в теме версию, а то человек через год прийсдот, а Аваст всё еще новый  :Smiley:

----------


## Сибиряк

Пожалуйста!  

 версия 4.6.603 

 :Wink:

----------


## Сибиряк

Установил самую последнюю версию Аваста.
Обновления очень компактные. WebShield работает отлично. Кстати, есть ли у других антивирусов подобная функция? Этот WebShield на лету проверяет все загружаемые из интернета файлы на наличие вирусов, spyware  и  malware. 
Думаю, что из бесплатных антивирусных программ эта - лучшая.

----------


## Andrey

[quote author=Сибиряк link=board=18;threadid=345;start=60#msg8697 date=1110947850]
Кстати, есть ли у других антивирусов подобная функция?  
[/quote]
Есть у NOD&#039;a 32, к примеру. 
Нужна ли такая функция, когда в любом случаи файлы загружаются на PC и AV монитор любой программы не допустит запуска вредоносного кода. Вопрос спорный.

----------


## Сибиряк

Вот точное описание WebShield:

Web Shield 

The main highlight of avast 4.6 is undoubtly the new avast! on-access scanning provider - Web Shield. It is able to monitor and filter all HTTP traffic coming from the Web sites on the Internet. Since an increasing number of viruses (and other malware, such as adware, spyware and dialers) are being distributed via the World Wide Web, the need for an effective countermeasures has also increased. The Web Shield acts as a transparent HTTP proxy and is compatible with all major web browsers, including Microsoft Internet Explorer, FireFox, Mozilla and Opera.

Unlike most competitive solutions, the Web Shield&#039;s impact on browsing speed is almost negligible. This is because of a unique feature called "Intelligent Stream Scan" that lets the Web Shield module scan objects on-the-fly, without the need of caching them locally. Stream scanning is performed in operating memory only (without the necessity to flush the contents to disk), providing maximum possible throughput rates.

----------


## Andrey

К большому сожалению WebShield на моём тестовом PC работает с глюками: то проверка осуществляется, то нет. Скорее всего, текущая версия WebShield еще сыровата. 
В конце концов, многие идеи avast&#039;a мне симпатичны. Им бы еще базы как у KAV и сканер пошустрее (как у AntiVir&#039;a или NOD&#039;a 32 (с максимальными настройками, последний, работает очень шустро)).
Но в целом компания ALWIL Software избрала верный путь комплексной защиты PC. В данном направлении работают многие компании (KAV со своим Kaspersky Personal Security Suite и т.д).

----------


## Andrey

[quote author=Сибиряк link=board=18;threadid=345;start=60#msg8697 date=1110947850]
Установил самую последнюю версию Аваста.
Обновления очень компактные.  
[/quote]
В настройках программы не забудь указать: обновлять программные модули, т.к. приблизительно раз в месяц обновляется сканирующий движок (обновления также очень компактны). Это помимо обновления самих AV баз.

В целом не поленись посмотреть настройки avast&#039;a - их у него много. Программу вообще можно заставить работать на полном автомате.
Возможно, летом напишу подробную инструкцию по всем скрытым настройкам avast&#039;a.

----------


## drongo

ест он много , хоть я почти всё поотключал .
2 процесса в сумме - выходит 38 мб  :Sad:

----------


## Minos

> ест он много , хоть я почти всё поотключал .
> 2 процесса в сумме - выходит 38 мб


Не знаю у меня 8 и 13 при том что в системе куча DLL от мышки и клавиатуры Logitech, которые наровят внедрится во все, что "шевелится".

----------


## Andrey

Все зависит от настроек: со стандартными относительно быстр, но много пропускает, с высокими (тщательными) настройками даже неслабая машина притормаживает.

----------


## Andrey

Интересная статья об avast:
http://www.uchebka.ru/articles/21/21_3.html
Архивный вариант ~600 KБ: 
http://www.uchebka.ru/arhiv/21.zip

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Andrey

Новая версия 4.6.623 от 12.03.2005, исправлены различные ошибки:

-fixed various problems in the new WebShield provider (ZoneAlarm privacy control related problems, access to SSL sites, access to HTTP/0.9 servers etc). 
-fixed various problems in the new NNTP scanner (part of the Internet Mail provider) 
-corrected installation-related problems in the case of the odd system setting NtfsDisable8dot3NameCreation 
-IM Shield: added support for Skype and IM2 Messenger (NT-based systems only) 
-corrected some hyperlinks in the program 
-attempt to solve seldom Windows 9x virus dialog related freezes 
-attempt to solve ashServ.exe system shutdown related issues 
-added Norwegian language pack 

Источник: http://www.avast.com/eng/av4_revision_history.html

----------


## Andrey

Для лучшей работы WebShield.
В настройках "WebShield" ("Настройка сканера доступа" -> "Детали >>") выбрать "Настроить..." -> "Basic" и в графе "Redirected HTTP port(s)" указать следующие значения "80,8080,3128".
На закладке "Расширенный", поставить галку "Показывать подробную информацию о выполнении".
Если вовремя просмотра страниц не выскакивает строка с адресами проверяемых страниц, значит WebShield не работает. В данном случаи нужно перезапустить WebShield "Пауза" -> "Продолжить" или "Приостановить работу провайдера WebShield" -> "Возобновить работу провайдера WebShield".

-Если есть желание, видеть результат проверки файлов из контекстного меню, выберите пункт "Настройки программы..." и поставьте галочку напротив "Показать результаты Расширения Проводника".

-Если надоел, аляпистый интерфейс программы выберите пункт "Настройки программы..." и уберите галочку напротив "Включить обложки для Простого Интерфейса Пользователя".

----------


## Andrey

> ест он много , хоть я почти всё поотключал .
> 2 процесса в сумме - выходит 38 мб


ashDisp.exe - 1*925*120
ashMaiSv.exe - 1 925 120
ashServ.exe - 5 001 216
ashWebSv.exe - 4 382 720
aswUpdSv.exe - 294*912
Итого: 13 529 088 байт.
Система Windows XP SP2.

P.S.: При сканировании PC, сканер расходует 15 945 728 байт памяти.

----------


## Andrey

[quote author=Сибиряк link=board=18;threadid=345;start=60#msg7989 date=1109997430]
Новая версия антивируса Аваст (www.avast.com) имеет встроенный Web Shield, который "на лету" сканирует все файлы при работе в интернете и отлавливает spy и malware.
[/quote]
Что нового в avast! 4.6 
Новая версия антивируса avast! - 4.6 - снова предоставляет нашим пользователям дополнительные функции и возможности. Здесь вы найдете описание наиболее важных из них. 
Web Shield
Основное отличие версии avast 4.6 - это несомненно новый механизм сканирования on-access - Web Shield. Он дает возможность сканировать и фильтровать весь трафик HTTP, поступающий с веб-сайтов из интернета. С ростом числа вирусов (и других вредносных программ, например, adware, spyware и набирателей номера), распространяющихся во всемирной паутине, появляется необходимость в эффективных контрмерах. Web Shield работает как незаметный прокси HTTP, совместимый со всеми основными веб-браузерами, включая Microsoft Internet Explorer, FireFox, Mozilla и Opera. 

В отличие от большинства конкурентных решений, Web Shield&#039;s практически не влияет на скорость браузера за счет уникальной функции, называемой "Intelligent Stream Scan" (Потоковое интеллектуальное сканирование), которая позволяет модулю Web Shield сканировать объекты на лету, без необходимости кэширования их локально. Потоковое сканирование производится только в оперативной памяти (без необходимости использования дискового пространства), тем самым обеспечивая максимально возможные пропускные способности.

Сканер NNTP (Newsgroup)
Еще одна особенность нового релиза avast 4.6 - возможность сканирования трафика NNTP (Usenet Newsgroup). В то время, как большинство Usenet newsgroups не позволяют использовать бинарные вложения, некоторые позволяют и на самом деле являются потенциальным направлением для вирусных атак и заражений. Фактически, получается, что очень большое количество червей и вирусов массовых рассылок первым делом распространяется через Usenet Newsgroups.

Сканирование NNTP выполняет функцию обычного провайдера интернет-почты. Под операционными системами на основе NT(Windows NT, Windows 2000, Windows XP и Windows 2003) работа выполняется совсем незаметно - нет необходимости в перенастройках для существующих клиентах новостной группы.

Распаковщик архивов Outlook Express
Новая версия также содержит возможность разархивирования и лечения архивных файлов в Microsoft Outlook Express (версии OE 5.x и 6) - также известных как файлы "dbx". Используя простое сканирование HDD (с возможностью сканирования архивов), пользователь Outlook Express теперь получил возможность обнаруживать и удалять вирусы, скрытые в почтовых папках (но все равно обладающие потенциальной возможностью нанести вред при активации) - включая заархивированные.

Снижения влияния на расходование памяти
Популярная возможность, особенно для пользователей с не очень высокими системными ресурсами - полностью переделанная схема распределения памяти. Благодаря новым оптимизированным возможностям расходы ресурсов памяти процессами avast! значительно снизились. Это особенно относится к главному антивирусному сервису avast! (ashServ.exe/aswServ.exe), который теперь использует различные методы оптимизации распределения памяти.

Пакет новых языков
Интернациональная поддержка - ключевая особенность антивируса avast!. За последние 2 года avast! был переведен на многие языки, а версия 4.6 включает в себя дополнительные модули языков. Сегодня поддерживаются версии на следующих языках: английский, болгарский, чешский, датский, финский, французский, немецкий, венгерский, итальянский, норвежский (скоро появится), корейский, польский, португальский, японский, румынский, русский, сербский, словацкий, испанский, турецкий. 

Улучшенные возможности распознавания
Команда ALWIL постоянно пополняет базу известных вирусов и угроз. Теперь это не только вирусные агенты, но также трояны, интернет-черви, spyware, adware, набиратели номера и другие типы злонамерянных программ. Однако версии продукта ранее 4.6 содержали не совсем безупречный механизм обнаружения.

C выходом новой версии avast точно обнаруживает и отображает тип угрозы, и таким образом, дает пользователю более подробный отчет о том, что происходит и как решать возможные проблемы.


Источник: http://www.avast.ru/avast_whats_new.htm

----------


## Andrey

Новые изменения в avast! 4.6:

Version 4.6.652
April 19, 2005

*WebShield: solved problems with displaying of certain pages (incorrect handling of connection close) 
*WebShield: removed NETBIOS reverse lookup (access to UDP port 137) (same applies to the mail scanner) 
*WebShield: added detection of ZoneAlarm and subsequent deactivation of transparent proxy mode 
*better ability of dealing with corrupted archives 
*minor enhancements in some unpackers (RAR, ZIP, TAR, GZIP, ZOO) 
*added support for SIS archives (SymbianOS installation archives) 
*fixes in the mail scanner: problems with multiple simultaneous connections, removal of superfluous sending in case of client timeout 
*boot-time scan: removed limit of total length of the folder paths (1024B) 
*fixed a bug causing lack of detection of certain virus types under Windows NT 4.0 

Источник: http://www.avast.com/eng/av4_revision_history.html

----------

